# Christmas presents



## Laurenlauren (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello! I have tried to search this forum and on google but can't seem to get an recent answer so I am wondering if you can help. 
My friend moved to Dubai in summer, so this is her first Christmas there. I am going to send her a small parcel with Christmas presents in.
1. Can I wrap individual items up in Christmas wrap or will they just get opened at customs?
2. Can I send teabags and Jaffa cakes?! Random but very beloved items haha! 
3. British expats! Is there anything that if you were getting a present from home, you would like sent? Trying to see what isn't available in Dubai (I know most things are), but without asking my friend as she only thinks she is getting a card! 

Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can wrap them individually, but there is no guarantee they won't open them to see what it is. So make sure you declare what exactly you are sending.

Teabags - sorry no you can't send them, they will be confiscated. It's one of those weird things. Jaffa cakes you can get here, so wouldn't bother with that. Avoid food items.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Teabags would be pointless anyway as every brand you can get in the UK you can get here. Along with 99% of things from the UK.

But its a nice thought !


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Probably worth pointing out that we have numerous Waitrose stores here that sell everything but with a 25% markup compared to the UK.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

webmongaz said:


> Probably worth pointing out that we have numerous Waitrose stores here that sell everything but with a 25% markup compared to the UK.


Same goes with Tesco's at Choithrams.

You can find practically anything you would back home, just a question of flooooooos.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

What does your friend like, other than Jaffa cakes and tea?

We don't have everything here in Dubai. Perhaps go to a shop that we don't have here?

Some British stores I can think of now that we don't have here:

John Lewis
Sainsburys
Harrods (if that can be called British)
Morrisons

Perhaps if you get something from an artisan shop, something hand crafted?

Edit:
If you send a parcel, be prepared that it can take ages! The parcels I have been sent have taken between 2-4 weeks. One never arrived (An exhibition catalogue. There might have been some nudes in it, I don't know as I never received it).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Good point on the regular post. If you're going to send something - courier it.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Morrisons


Give me their baked goods section, and I will die a happy man. 

Pie, anyone?


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Give me their baked goods section, and I will die a happy man.
> 
> Pie, anyone?


Ohhh, their cheese and onion rolls. Mmmmmm!
What I would give to have a Greggs here as well.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Made in Sheffield said:


> Ohhh, their cheese and onion rolls. Mmmmmm!
> What I would give to have a Greggs here as well.


I bet a Greggs sausage roll could almost be sold here - doubt it has much Peppa Pig content!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> I bet a Greggs sausage roll could almost be sold here - doubt it has much Peppa Pig content!


They advertise 19% pork content but don't say which bits of the pig - uke:uke:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Roxtec Blue said:


> They advertise 19% pork content but don't say which bits of the pig - uke:uke:


Lips and asses!! - line from a film about hot dogs (can't remember the film!!)


----------

